# Fifa09 on PS3



## golf548 (Feb 27, 2008)

Have been playing this alot at the mo..........cant put the bloody thing down totally addicted........if anybody fancies a game online count me in

vdubnut01

Cheers lads and lasses.


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

will do only just got it, need to create an online account then i'll pmlater in the week


----------



## golf548 (Feb 27, 2008)

Good lad..you will be hooked once you get going.....look forward to playing.

:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

Just got the internet working so setting up an account, by the way I've had PS3 a few weeks but I only have 10 mins here and there.


----------



## wilson_let (Feb 11, 2007)

You arent kidding, one of the most addictive games there is! You can get really caught up in it, gets emotional some times.

I have found my self running off my chair a few times trying to header the ball into the net, just about ran through my glass door at the side of the tele the other night :lol:


----------



## wilson_let (Feb 11, 2007)

Also my username is terbowilson for anyone that fancys a game, although im on NHL 09 just now.


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

wilson_let said:


> Also my username is terbowilson for anyone that fancys a game, although im on NHL 09 just now.


just signed up , name is jrinns, on fifa in a mo. will add you both if its simular to xbox


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

friend request sent to both


----------



## kryten14 (Oct 6, 2008)

It is addictive, i get Fifa every year but i think this is the best ever. Got my boys (Lincoln City) up into the championship......so realistic lmao


----------



## golf548 (Feb 27, 2008)

kryten14 said:


> It is addictive, i get Fifa every year but i think this is the best ever. Got my boys (Lincoln City) up into the championship......so realistic lmao


User name?:thumb:


----------

